# Bunny Ate String!



## KingHugo (Nov 28, 2013)

I have an 8 week old mini lop, and just caught him eating a piece of string...could have been anywhere from 4 to 8 inches long. I believe it is cotton. I know this could potentially kill him...does anyone know how long this would take to pass, if it just went through his digestive tract? Not sure how long I need to keep a close eye on him. 6 hours? 24 hours? A week? Supposed to go to Thanksgiving dinner in 5 hours, looks like I will have to skip it to keep an eye on him.:sigh: Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JBun (Nov 28, 2013)

Hopefully however much he ate, it will just pass through. Which it can. These things don't always cause issues. It could take several hours to be able to see if it is causing any problems. I would think that by 24 hours if you aren't seeing any problems, then he should be ok. Just keep a close eye on his amount and size of poop(you don't want to see it stopping, or smaller than usual), and also his eating. You can help things move along by stopping sugary starchy treats, reducing pellets, and increasing grass hay. The extra fiber from the hay will help increase movement in the gut. Just ensure that if you temporarily change his diet, that he is actually eating the hay really well. Also offer a water dish if he drinks from a bottle. It helps if they stay well hydrated, and rabbits generally drink much better from a dish.


----------



## KingHugo (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for your reply! This morning he is eating and running around like a maniac. I tried to get him to drink from a bowl, but his ear fell in and he freaked out haha. He is pooping...not as much as usual, but he seems ok. Thanks :biggrin2:


----------

